# Tripod legs locking mechanism



## Stig (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi!

I'm curious, which tripod legs locking mechanism do you prefer, twist, or flip?

I might be looking at a new tripod someday and so far only have an experience with a cheap (flip locking) one. The twist intrigues me for some reason, it just seems to me like it might be quicker, easier to use, however I might be wrong, so...

Btw, I'm also interested in what features you grown to like on your tripods (e.g. removable legs to use as a monopod, foam padding for when the tripod gets very cold in winter, 90degree horizontaly tiltable / reversible center column for macro...)?

Thank you very much!

Stig


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

It looks like I'm the first "flip" person. I think it really comes down to the quality of the mechanism more than the type. Cheap mechanisms suck no matter what type they are. I find the flip are a bit faster and stay locked a bit better, but they do need regular adjustments to keep the tension adjusted properly. 

The crazy center columns are a waste unless you're using light gear. I prefer a tripod with multiple leg angles so I can get the tripod low and close for macro work. I also prefer either no center column (see separate thread on that one) or a short center column. For small travel tripods (like the MeFoto Backpacker I bought a little while back) the center column is necessary, but for a primary tripod, it's better to do without for more stability.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 21, 2014)

I prefer the flip, but it has to be a well designed flip.

One of my early models Manfrotto tripods had these carnivorous flip locks that would take a chunk out of your finger/hand. OUCH! Anyone else get bitten by early model Manfrottos who were hungry?

I am glad that the newer model Manfrotto's come with vegan type flip locks that are not looking for blood.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a Berlebach wooden tripod with an integral leveling base; that and an L bracket saves the need for a ballhead a lot of the time.

Jim


----------



## jthomson (Jul 21, 2014)

I've used both and flip are slightly faster.


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

Dear friends.
I love both systems---BUT, Both must be a product from the Great Companies.
But for the adjustment for the Level of the Tripods, I like the twist better, because I can control the friction of the tripods leg during the up and down adjustment with full 20 pounds load of the big Lens and heavy camera already on the Ball head---With out lose control of the adjustment.
In Another hand, The Flip-tight system are faster to open and closed of all legs of tripods.
Great Post, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## notapro (Jul 21, 2014)

I am a twister. I also agree with Mackguyver that the quality of the mechanism is important.

I’m accustomed to a twist mechanism, and I can release and lock the leg positions quickly and securely. I’ve never experienced any looseness with any of my locking twists (I use a modest tripod, an Induro Alloy 8M AT413).

I’m sure I could get used to a flip mechanism, but I tend to have things (e.g., cords, wires, clothing) get caught on the levers/knobs, so I find I’m slower with tripods using flip mechanisms. Foam padding is good for shooting in hot or cold weather, and it’s nice when all a tripod’s legs are padded.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

notapro said:


> Foam padding is good for shooting in hot or cold weather, and it’s nice when all a tripod’s legs are padded.


+1 on that one - it's a necessity for anyone shooting in cold weather, even for us (North) Floridians. I haven't had any issues with hot tripod legs, but I could see that being an issue after a couple of hours in the sun.


----------



## notapro (Jul 21, 2014)

On the padding of a tripod leg, I have in mind when a portion of each leg is padded (usually near the top). As I read my post again, I decided to clarify a bit. During use in 5 - 10 degree F (-15 to -12 C) weather, the padding was a very fine feature to have.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jul 21, 2014)

Flip. For the simple reason I can SEE when the legs are locked. With a twist lock it looks the same whether the legs are locked or not. Who wants to wait until the camera tips over before figuring out one of the legs was not fully locked


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2014)

I've used both, and I find twist locks faster and easier. A whole set of twist locks can be easily loosened or tightened with one hand. A set of flips can be closed with one hand, it's harder to open the whole set. With most flip locks, you need a tool to disassemble the legs, not needed with twist locks (important if you use the tripod in water/silt/sand). Twist locks allow you to loosen a leg with some tension, making height adjustments easier. 

I suspect there's a reason the top brands – RRS and Gitzo – use twist locks. 

I prefer no center column (or optional) and availability of a leveling base for using a gimbal or shooting panos.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2014)

I would like an umbrella head for wet weather. Perhaps Surapon could design one?


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jul 21, 2014)

I chose twist locks when I bought a monopod earlier this year, and I will do the same when it comes time to upgrade my tripod. I went with a Gitzo monopod, which has the G-lock mechanism intended to hold more securely as the load increases. I find I can lock the joints with a quick twist and still be confident that they will not suddenly give way at the most inconvenient moment. The Gitzo is much better in this regard than my old Tiltall tripod.

I tried a Manfrotto flip lock model before I ordered the Gitzo, and while the flip locks are better than cheap tripods I have used in the past, they still seem a bit clunky and slow to me. I like the ability to tighten or loosen all the joints at once, as Neuro mentioned. (As usual, he has summed up the advantages most comprehensively and consisely!)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 22, 2014)

Flip is the best for cold or wet conditions. I have all types and the flip has been my choice. Quality is a must if you are going to using it all the time and especially with heavier body/lens combos. Flip is also easier to rough level on rugged terrain. If you attach a carabiner to the underside of the center support, you can use a backpack to hang for greater steadiness.


----------



## surapon (Jul 22, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I would like an umbrella head for wet weather. Perhaps Surapon could design one?



Dear Friend, Mr. AlanF.
Sorry, Some one already design the Umbrella hat/ For protect our head ---Too late for me to do DIY. Yes, Sir, This Umbrella hat is big enough to protect or body Camera , Lens and Tripods too.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thankssss any way.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 22, 2014)

Many of the flip latch mechanisms make a snapping noise when they latch down, this is a consideration for wildlife photography.
The heaviest and most rigid tripod you can tolerate carrying is the best to have...so if you want a tripod for macro with a gimballed center column, best if you can afford a second, specialty tripod.
Foam pads slide around in my experience, annoying. Carbon fiber is better to handle in cold environments.
Removable legs? Sounds like a cheapo do-all model, not a good investment.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 22, 2014)

I think that the main points have been already made, but I will add some points. On a well built vegan flip, this is what I prefer. A twist type on a tripod must be well build or it will not function that well imho. I prefer no center column for stability, however the Manifrotto CXPro3 Carbon Fiber has one and it works very well for macro.

Interestingly, I have about a half dozen tripods for some reason, and actually, I like each one for various reasons. And even more interesting to me, I find that they are somewhat personal possessions too. So I would take in the sage advice of these learned people, then go to local stores, and even borrow some if possible to see what fits your needs best.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 22, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've used both, and I find twist locks faster and easier. A whole set of twist locks can be easily loosened or tightened with one hand. A set of flips can be closed with one hand, it's harder to open the whole set. With most flip locks, you need a tool to disassemble the legs, not needed with twist locks (important if you use the tripod in water/silt/sand). Twist locks allow you to loosen a leg with some tension, making height adjustments easier.
> 
> I suspect there's a reason the top brands – RRS and Gitzo – use twist locks.
> 
> I prefer no center column (or optional) and availability of a leveling base for using a gimbal or shooting panos.



I totally agree. I took Neuro's advice on the leveling head and it makes all the difference- amazing.

sek


----------



## Stig (Jul 22, 2014)

uuuh, so far its very close 

thank you guys for all your nice, interesting, informative and funny replies 

(not that I would want to close it here, in case it sounded like it  )


----------



## notapro (Jul 22, 2014)

@ wtlloyd,

I'm curious about your experience with sliding foam pads. Did that happen on a certain brand of tripod, or maybe on all brands you've used that have the pads?

I have an old tripod that I use as a spare (Induro Alloy 6M AT313), which has about a 7-inch (8cm) foam pad on the upper portion of one of the legs. This thing has been in sub-zero temperatures (-10F/-23C), as well as in the sun for times long enough such that the metal legs have been too hot to touch. The foam pad has been a huge convenience in those conditions. On this old tripod, as well as on my newer one, I have not noticed any pad movement, which is why I am curious about your experiences with tripods on which the pads have moved or shifted.

Your idea of going carbon for temperature extremes is interesting, and I think I'll be adding a carbon tripod to my wish list soon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2014)

There are good flip locks and bad ones, there are good twist locks and bad ones.

Basically, cheap tripods have poor locks be they flip or twist, and the high end ones have nicer actions. I have two Benro CF leg sets with twist, they are fine, no complaints, but they are not as nice to use as the twist locks on my Redged monopod. I have a older Bogen battleship Aluminum Tripod and similar monopod with flip locks, they have a allen wrench to adjust them, but are clunky and catch on things. I also have a newer Manfrotto lower end Aluminum Tripod with flip locks, and I like them. I also have a really old Red Head tripod (whatever that is) that I bought in the 1980's with flip locks. They work fine, but are not impressive.

So, my put is that it is a variable, there are excellent examples of each, and a lot more poorly done implementations.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi folks. 
I prefer flip locks over what I inherited from dad, that had adjustment like you find on a crutch, you know the pin that pops out the hole, then you push it in and slide the leg until it pops out the next hole. No adjusting that one in a hurry! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 23, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> I prefer flip locks over what I inherited from dad, that had adjustment like you find on a crutch, you know the pin that pops out the hole, then you push it in and slide the leg until it pops out the next hole. No adjusting that one in a hurry!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



But I bet that once set, it does not slip.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 23, 2014)

Twist. Doesn't get caught on brush. 
No center column.
I use Feisol tripods.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks.
> ...



Yes it had that in its favour, but no stops on leg angle so on a shiny floor it could slide a leg out with a bit of a rush! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Logan (Jul 23, 2014)

twist locks - loosen or tighten the whole stack at once, silent, wildlife HATES flip locks.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 23, 2014)

Twist for travel Pods and Clip for heavier Tripods. Then again it has a lot todo with the crap twists and crap clips that are out there.


----------



## paul (Jul 23, 2014)

The easiest and fastest tripod is no tripod at all.Closest to that is a flip lock ,with a one knob ballhead.


----------

